# voltimetro digital para visualizarlo en pc



## miguel plasencia (Mar 30, 2006)

necesito un voltimetro de dc con rango de 0.5 a 12 volt. que me permita a travez de un puerto serial, paralelo o usb enviar el dato de la medida a un pc y visualizar el voltaje medido en el monitor del pc. que microcontrolador podria servir para lograr esto?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 30, 2006)

Con un conversor a/d por ejemplo un, adc0804, si lo quiere por serial, le agrega un registro de desplazamiento de entrada paralelo salida serie.

Ahora que si lo quiere con pic, solo he trabajado y casi nada con el pic16f84 y puedo decirle que no trae entrana analógica, podría usarlo acoplado con el conversor A/d pero es mejor un pic que si tenga esa entrada.


Saludos


----------



## waterflame (Sep 19, 2006)

Otra opción, que no se si has contemplado, es utilizar el conversor A/D que traen todas las PC: La entrada de línea de la tarjeta de audio.

Si tienes que medir tensión cuntinua se complica, pero no es imposible.

Saludos


----------



## Caredu (Sep 19, 2006)

Conprate el software labview ...la targeta de adquision de datos y tendras todo lo k kiers¡¡


----------



## TODOELECTRONICA (Sep 27, 2006)

YO HE USADO MUCHAS VECES UN PIC CON CONVERSOR , RECOMIENDO EL 16F870 PORQUE ES MUY BARATO , LUEGO TRANSMITO EL DATO CON INTERROGACION O NO Y CON UN PROGRAMA SENCILLO EN C LO PODES VISUALIZAR

SALUDOS


----------



## zonadjarn (Mar 21, 2007)

Alguien tiene un esquema para ver como funciona?.....Saludos


----------



## alejandrojuan (Mar 9, 2011)

necesito un archivo de isis proteus de un multietro o voltimetro implementado con un pic sdos a todos desde CUBA


----------



## pandacba (Mar 9, 2011)

Aqui tenes uno muy práctico con el ADC0808


----------



## unmonje (Mar 10, 2011)

miguel plasencia dijo:


> necesito un voltimetro de dc con rango de 0.5 a 12 volt. que me permita a travez de un puerto serial, paralelo o usb enviar el dato de la medida a un pc y visualizar el voltaje medido en el monitor del pc. que microcontrolador podria servir para lograr esto?




Compralo que es mas barato...y ràpido , ya existe hecho...es de TAIWAN...no me acuerdo el modelo ,pero tenemos 2 en el taller...viene con un programa en CD para visualizar .
Como las PC de hoy usan solo  USB, debes comprar tambien  un adaptador para RS232/USB  y listo.

El precio es razonable ,contra los  meses que te ocuparas en hacerlo tu,ademas es y ,DEBE ser aislado de RED.
De lo contrario ,cuando quieras medir 220VCA de la red ,tu PC reeventara junto con toda la electronica que hayas preparado...No *jodas* con eso.!!!!


----------



## pandacba (Mar 17, 2011)

No dijo que quiera medir la Red.......... a eso que le puse le hace falta el divisor de tensisón y funciona más que bien tengo bastantes funcionando sin problemas.....
Si quierre aprender es el mejor camino si lo necesita como aplicación industrial es otra cosa, por la forma de preguntar no me parece que sea una aplicación industrial y eso es lo que tienes que tener en cuenta


----------



## unmonje (Mar 17, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> No dijo que quiera medir la Red.......... a eso que le puse le hace falta el divisor de tensisón y funciona más que bien tengo bastantes funcionando sin problemas.....
> Si quierre aprender es el mejor camino si lo necesita como aplicación industrial es otra cosa, por la forma de preguntar no me parece que sea una aplicación industrial y eso es lo que tienes que tener en cuenta



Es cierto,no dijo que quisiera medir la red..!!!   .....pero creo que ,siempre hay que pensar que existen muchos  -Homer Simpson- ,que omiten decir algo...   
Yo lo escribo ,despues ,si el tipo se mata solo, me quedo tranquilo porque lo intentè.
Con los SÏMPSOn , no puedo hacer nada.
Como lo se?..trabajo en Service desde los 15 y tengo casi 60 !!!  jaaaaajaja

Por otro lado PANDA,creo que debiste mencionarle que para leer desde tu circuito en la pc,
Necesitara algunas cosas mas...No se,....Visual C, C++,Win98,Visual Basic+dll ,GWBasic,etc


----------



## jfeil (Abr 13, 2012)

Es fácil con un PIC. usar el conversor ADC, y la transmisión puede ser vía RS232 u otro protocolo que te sea cómodo USB, o agún tren de pulsos inventado, yo en mi caso (un proyecto para análisis de un motor fuera de Borda, voltaje, RPM, horas de uso, etc), utilicé RS232 para el intercambio de datos y a su vez un protocolo de seguridad encriptado (tipo clave pública, clave privada como se usa hoy por hoy en transacciones bancarias para evitar phishing,etc). La interfáz la hice en .Net. Espero que te sirva los tips.

Saludos
Juan Manuel
ALFOR ELECTRONICA


----------

